# Plane in Sargent



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm searching Goggle to find a better way to Mitchell's cut and I see a plane on the rocks just SW of the western barge docking area. (Near the boat ramp) Does anyone know the story behind this?

Coordinates are 28.762305,-95.631899


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Interesting.

Perhaps it's just flying over and got caught in the view


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

those coordinates took me to the mountains in Tibet on google earth


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

looks like a plane in the air


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Thats my spotter plane for big drum and reds lol!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe someone was doing some fly fishing.
/pun.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Good eyes, man. Yep. That is a low altitude flyover. There are websites devoted to finding and listing these sort of satellite image artifacts. Total timewaster for folks afflicted with the office instead of fishing.

There is a good one of a commercial jet over the Centro Storico in Naples, Italy that I found while trying to navigate to one of the historic pizzerias....


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I've heard of contests on google earth to find the most car wrecks, house fires, etc... I just like to check out potential fishing holes and may the pyramids on occasion


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Either way I thought it was cool! Thanks for the information.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

On my GE, the co-ordinates are in Lat/Lon???(degrees/ft/inches) Where do these numbers come from?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, if you look at the bottom of my screen shot, you will see lat/lon....not the format you show...just trying to figure why??


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

the hook said:


> On my GE, the co-ordinates are in Lat/Lon???(degrees/ft/inches) Where do these numbers come from?


The posted coordinates are in decimal degrees. Yours is set to degrees-minutes-seconds. Go to tools, options, show lat/long to change coordinate reading. Just like on a GPS.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, Thx...did not know I could do that...


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

That is not the location of Mitchell's Cut.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Goose Lover said:


> That is not the location of Mitchell's Cut.


X2! This is Mitchell's Cut.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

it may be mitchells cut but it is along way west of sargent, looks to be at far west end of west matagorda bay,


----------



## bushwacker361 (Feb 3, 2013)

That is right by Caney Creek. I fished the cut in August for the first time. I didn't know it had a name. I was with family and they had fished it before. We caught 5 nice reds there one day. Using mullet and shrimp fished off the bottom. I would like to go back there in that area and try for trout, but I have no clue where to try?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

bushwacker361 said:


> That is right by Caney Creek. I fished the cut in August for the first time. I didn't know it had a name. I was with family and they had fished it before. We caught 5 nice reds there one day. Using mullet and shrimp fished off the bottom. I would like to go back there in that area and try for trout, but I have no clue where to try?


I would say if going by truck to make the drive to matagorda beach and head west from there and fish south shoreline of east bay. You'll need 4wd!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushwacker361 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, we were in a boat, but honestly, all 3 of us were clueless. We pulled into the cut and parked the boat. But I think we are heading back there again this summer to try again.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

bushwacker361 said:


> Thanks, we were in a boat, but honestly, all 3 of us were clueless. We pulled into the cut and parked the boat. But I think we are heading back there again this summer to try again.


You and hundreds of other people. sad2sm

Weekdays are preferable.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I found this one. Anyone have an idea where this is?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Not Sargent.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

What is this on shore near Marsh Is, La...nothing else around..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Two Mitchell's Cuts..one near Sargent and one in Espiritu Santo Bay...

TH


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

That second plane looks like it might be the North jetty in PA?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Good call TH....


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> View attachment 582274
> I found this one. Anyone have an idea where this is?


That's the North Jetty off the Matagorda Ship channel.


----------



## puckkeeper28 (May 7, 2012)

You can also convert the coordinates up there by just multiplying the decimal numbers by 60.If you would like to get the seconds subtract the minutes and multiply by 60 again.


----------



## markjustmark (Oct 10, 2012)

*Maybe this:*

*2 people missing after plane crash*

_Posted: Jul 04, 2011 12:17 PM CDT __Updated: Jul 04, 2011 12:45 PM CDT _

(KPRC) PORT O'CONNOR, Texas -- Crews are searching for the bodies of two people after their plane crashed into Matagorda Bay.
U.S. Coast Guard officials said a single-engine experimental plane crashed about 10:30 a.m. Sunday. Federal Aviation Administration officials said the crash happened a short time after it took off from Pierce Field.
The plane's fuselage was found near the Matagorda Ship Channel on Sunday. A diver inspected the wreckage and did not find any bodies.
State troopers said Monday that the plane has been recovered and the water was being dragged for victims.
Officials have not released the names of the two people believed to be on board at the time of the crash.
The cause of the crash is under investigation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WOW! Not cool for them!


----------

